# New addition in 9 days



## Juniper (Aug 14, 2008)

I just have to share the latest photo of my new baby who is coming in 9 days. It was a difficult decision between two gorgeous black puppies, but this is the one we selected. He has been named Maximo by the breeder...not sure if Max will stick yet or not. It is a big topic of discussion at my house.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

He is adorable. What a cute picture! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*AWWEE so cute. more pictures please. :baby: :dance: *


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations. Have fun.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations. He's cute.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww, he is so cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ADORABLE!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awwwwww!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah ..
Another black Havanese puppy !!
Enjoy - he is adorable !


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

He looks like a Max!! He's awesome.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute... can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., he sure is cute, but that picture is way too tiny, Kirsten!!! ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Look...he's waving hellooooo


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! High 5 should be no problem to teach either!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

A-W-E-S-O-M-E!
Carole


----------



## Juniper (Aug 14, 2008)

*Larger pic*

I am trying to post larger pictures...hopefully these are not tiny.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie! He makes me smile.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is a beauty and looks like he is going to create a lot of good times for your family!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep, he's a cutie, that's for sure! Congratulations!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh goodness...puppyitis is taking over me! What a darling.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is so adorable! I love the white markings.

Kathie


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

He is so cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh!! What a cute face! Look at those eyes. sigh........ he's a heartbreaker already, you lucky gal.


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Juniper said:


> I am trying to post larger pictures...hopefully these are not tiny.


 Soooo Sweet looking!! Reminds me a little of my Shadow!! Thanks for the photos...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Adorable lil' guy! Congratulations!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Aw, he's so precious!! I love that sweet face!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so happy for you, I have 21 more days to wait for my puppy.


----------

